# Mancini:"Fischi a Donnarumma? Sono dispiaciuto".



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Mancini al termine di Italia Spagna contrariato per i fischi a Donnarumma:"Se sono dispiaciuto? Si, sono dispiaciuto".

*Ancora Mancini:"Oggi Donnarumma giocava per l'Italia e non per il PSG. E l'Italia viene sopra tutto".*


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mancini al termine di Italia Spagna contrariato per i fischi a Donnarumma:"Se sono dispiaciuto? Si, sono dispiaciuto".


anche io, davvero poca roba....... volevo di molto peggio.


----------



## Kayl (6 Ottobre 2021)

uno con gli attributi avrebbe detto "non me ne frega niente, ogni giocatore viene fischiato tutte le partite, fa parte del lavoro".


----------



## Giofa (6 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> uno con gli attributi avrebbe detto "non me ne frega niente, ogni giocatore viene fischiato tutte le partite, fa parte del lavoro".


Ma no dai, ci sta come dichiarazione da parte del ct, anche perché eravamo in casa (sia chiaro che io avrei voluto 90 minuti di pioggia di banconote). Assurdi i telecronisti che davano la colpa della papera ai fischi.


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Ottobre 2021)

Suka pure Mancini


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Io non l ho vista. Site sinceri 
Era una papera? O semplicemente poteva fare meglio?


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, ci sta come dichiarazione da parte del ct, anche perché eravamo in casa (sia chiaro che io avrei voluto 90 minuti di pioggia di banconote). Assurdi i telecronisti che davano la colpa della papera ai fischi.


Piangono per la situazione ma poi mangiano grazie alla situazione perché è questo che fanno le tv.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, ci sta come dichiarazione da parte del ct, anche perché eravamo in casa (sia chiaro che io avrei voluto 90 minuti di pioggia di banconote). Assurdi i telecronisti che davano la colpa della papera ai fischi.


Ha fatto una papera? Ahah

Ho visto di sfuggita l'intervista perché ero occupato, ha comunque detto "Mi dispiace" con una travolgenza unica ahah, che vuoi che glieni frega. Roberto é stato un calciatore, e sa cosa significa fare certe scelte. Non é nato nel paese dei balocchi.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

*Ancora Mancini:"Oggi Donnarumma giocava per l'Italia e non per il PSG. E l'Italia viene sopra tutto".*


----------



## davoreb (6 Ottobre 2021)

Certo che la Rai a piangere 90 minuti per qualche fischio.

Donnarumma qualche papera l'ha sempre fatto insieme a grandi parate.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Ottobre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Io non l ho vista. Site sinceri
> Era una papera? O semplicemente poteva fare meglio?


1-0:


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Ottobre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Io non l ho vista. Site sinceri
> Era una papera? O semplicemente poteva fare meglio?


2-0:





Secondo me (non sono bravo a valutare, qualcuno corregga o aggiunga  ) non c'é niente. Forse un posizionamento errato sulla seconda rete? Comunque appena visti i gol, quindi giudico da questi due replay la sua partita, non so i ragazzi se parlano di qualche altra cavolata del pallone d'oro.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Colpa del difensore non del portiere


----------



## sunburn (6 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> 2-0:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sui gol incolpevole. Ha fatto una papera con mani a saponetta su un tiro abbastanza semplice col pallone che gli è sfuggito e ha sbattuto sul palo, con successivo salvataggio di Bonucci. Nel secondo tempo ha fatto una buona parata su un’ottima occasione per la Spagna. Nel complesso, prestazione da sufficienza.

Pensa un po’: io ero tra i pochi che lo criticava sottolineandone i limiti tecnici quando quelli che adesso lo criticano anche se starnutisce lo esaltavano neanche fosse un incrocio tra Benji ed Ed Warner, e ora lo devo “difendere” per onestà intellettuale…


----------



## Igniorante (7 Ottobre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Certo che la Rai a piangere 90 minuti per qualche fischio.
> 
> Donnarumma qualche papera l'ha sempre fatto insieme a grandi parate.



Tranquillo, solo perché si tratta di noi.
Fosse stato un ex dei carcerati, avrebbero detto che era colpa sua e si meritava i fischi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2021)

Si scriveva da anni che la Rai era sotto le grinfie di Raiola, ma cavolo da stasera proprio hanno gettato la maschera.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Ottobre 2021)

Non credo che Mancini sia così ingenuo da non immaginare un ambiente di questo tipo. Poteva far giocare un altro portiere, tanto più che dollarumma è solo una riserve al psg. Magari ha pensato che fosse caratterialmente più solido e che coi fischi potesse addirittura sfoderare una prestazione migliore, ma in tal caso, significherebbe che ha visto poche partite del dollarumma milanista, al quale sono spesso tremate le gambe quando la partita pesava.


----------



## Kayl (7 Ottobre 2021)

"lei è come una squillo che si fa pagare in anticipo e poi se la svigna dal ristorante dopo cena. Una grande scortesia verso il suo club o verso il cliente abituale dal cuore generoso che le ha garantito un'entrata sicura per anni. Quindi, addio per sempre signorina Mai Ling, squillo orientale di lusso, e addio Donnarumma."


----------



## sampapot (7 Ottobre 2021)

qualche fischio?? a me sembravano un pò di più!! mega papera e salvato dal palo e da Bonucci che poi si fa espellere (ingenuo o furbo, così sarà più riposato al rientro nel suo club di appartenenza)..poi gran parata. Direi tutto normale.
Chissà se avrà capito di averla fatta grossa andandosene in quel modo...mah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mancini:"Oggi Donnarumma giocava per l'Italia e non per il PSG. E l'Italia viene sopra tutto".*


Fischiare è un diritto di colui che paga il biglietto, ora manco si può più fischiare che si offendono sti miliardari di sta ceppa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mancini al termine di Italia Spagna contrariato per i fischi a Donnarumma:"Se sono dispiaciuto? Si, sono dispiaciuto".
> 
> *Ancora Mancini:"Oggi Donnarumma giocava per l'Italia e non per il PSG. E l'Italia viene sopra tutto".*


Non dev'essere stato bello ma chiediti quanto siamo dispiaciuti *NOI* Mancini. E non finisce dopo 90' come a te il dispiacere ma durerà per sempre quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Zenos (7 Ottobre 2021)

Devi vedere quanto sono dispiaciuto io...se l'è cavata solo con i fischi l'infame...


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Ottobre 2021)

"La nazionale viene sopra tutto" sta beata minchia,ho smesso di considerare la nazionale ad Euro 2000 e comunque non è MAI stata sopra il Milan,ma neanche lontanamente e neanche per 1 secondo o per scherzo ora tornate coi piedi per terra col vostro record d'imbattibilita' contro San Marino e Malta e fate un bagno d'umilta' riconoscendo di aver vinto un Europeo per un culo assurdo,pareggiando al 90mo in 3 partite su 4,non meritando di estromettere l'Austria e la Spagna e sculando ai rigori 2 volte,per quanto riguarda il bamboccio,ringrazia che ci fossero anche gobbi e interisti allo stadio,altrimenti lo vedevi il fischio,pensa poi se fossero stati 37.000 come me,doveva sospenderla la partita l'arbitro.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mancini al termine di Italia Spagna contrariato per i fischi a Donnarumma:"Se sono dispiaciuto? Si, sono dispiaciuto".
> 
> *Ancora Mancini:"Oggi Donnarumma giocava per l'Italia e non per il PSG. E l'Italia viene sopra tutto".*


E che siamo noi altri pupazzi?
E che si tifa , a comando??

Io una squadra in cui gioca una melma d'uomo la tiferò mai!!!

Se esistesse ancora il codice etico io potrei tranquillamente tifare la nazionale e la melma starebbe a casa.
In troppi sottovalutano il messaggio che il signor donnarumma ha lanciato alle nuove leve calcistiche : stuprate pure a vostro piacimento il club che vi ha cresciuto, fatelo nei modi e tempi a voi più utili, ergetevi sempre a una posizione di superiorità rispetto al club , anche se glorioso, e voltate le spalle anche a bandiere e campioni del calibro di Maldini.
MALDINI DIO SANTO!!!!

No, mi spiace mister Mancini : il tifo non è un giubbottino reversibile da rivoltare come se nulla fosse.
Forse il vostro sarà davvero diventato il calcio dell'agente e dell'argent ma il nostro resta il calcio della gente, quello fatto di emozioni , aspettative, valori.
P.S. i soldini per mandare avanti il carrozzone li mettiamo noi altri quindi prima di farci la morale lavatevi la coscienza.
Fiero di ogni singolo tifoso che ieri ha dedicato al bambaccione il trattamento che merita.
Uno di voi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sui gol incolpevole. Ha fatto una papera con mani a saponetta su un tiro abbastanza semplice col pallone che gli è sfuggito e ha sbattuto sul palo, con successivo salvataggio di Bonucci. Nel secondo tempo ha fatto una buona parata su un’ottima occasione per la Spagna. Nel complesso, prestazione da sufficienza.
> 
> Pensa un po’: io ero tra i pochi che lo criticava sottolineandone i limiti tecnici quando quelli che adesso lo criticano anche se starnutisce lo esaltavano neanche fosse un incrocio tra Benji ed Ed Warner, e ora lo devo “difendere” per onestà intellettuale…


be uno che si fa scappare così una palla che va sul palo è da 4 altrochè sufficienza. robe da categoria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> "La nazionale viene sopra tutto" sta beata minchia,ho smesso di considerare la nazionale ad Euro 2000 e comunque non è MAI stata sopra il Milan,ma neanche lontanamente e neanche per 1 secondo o per scherzo ora tornate coi piedi per terra col vostro record d'imbattibilita' contro San Marino e Malta e fate un bagno d'umilta' riconoscendo di aver vinto un Europeo per un culo assurdo,pareggiando al 90mo in 3 partite su 4,non meritando di estromettere l'Austria e la Spagna e sculando ai rigori 2 volte,per quanto riguarda il bamboccio,ringrazia che ci fossero anche gobbi e interisti allo stadio,altrimenti lo vedevi il fischio,pensa poi se fossero stati 37.000 come me,doveva sospenderla la partita l'arbitro.


se viene sopra tutto perchè fa giocare solo gente carcerata?


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se viene sopra tutto perchè fa giocare solo gente carcerata?


Già, tra le tante porcate ricordo quella fatta a giugno: Politano resta a casa dopo un grande campionato e Bernardeschi va agli Europei dopo un anno passato in panchina nella fogna,stesso ruolo.La tifasse Mancini st'organizzazione a delinquere.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, ci sta come dichiarazione da parte del ct, anche perché eravamo in casa (sia chiaro che io avrei voluto 90 minuti di pioggia di banconote). Assurdi i telecronisti che davano la colpa della papera ai fischi.


Quale papera?


----------



## Route66 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quale papera?


Non ha particolari colpe sulle due reti ma dopo l' 1-0(l'errore è di Bastoni) ha fatto non una papera ma una mega papera con il pallone che gli è scivolato dalla mani ed è finito sul palo poi Bonucci ha sventato in extremis...


----------



## Giofa (7 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quale papera?





Route66 ha scritto:


> Non ha particolari colpe sulle due reti ma dopo l' 1-0(l'errore è di Bastoni) ha fatto non una papera ma una mega papera con il pallone che gli è scivolato dalla mani ed è finito sul palo poi Bonucci ha sventato in extremis...


Esatto, parlo di quella che gli scappa dalle mani e viene salvata dal palo. Lì il commentatore ha sottolineato come fosse condizionato dai fischi (al che ho pensato che basta fischiare ogni portiere che gioca in trasferta per trasformare S.Siro in una roccaforte). Poche colpe sui gol anche se dà sempre la sensazione di essere in difficoltà di lettura e posizionamento sui cross. Poi ha fatto una bella parata nel secondo tempo, esaltata a miracolo dai faziosi commentatori Rai


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Esatto, parlo di quella che gli scappa dalle mani e viene salvata dal palo. Lì il commentatore ha sottolineato come fosse condizionato dai fischi (al che ho pensato che basta fischiare ogni portiere che gioca in trasferta per trasformare S.Siro in una roccaforte). Poche colpe sui gol anche se dà sempre la sensazione di essere in difficoltà di lettura e posizionamento sui cross. Poi ha fatto una bella parata nel secondo tempo, esaltata a miracolo dai faziosi commentatori Rai


Si ho visto adesso. Ieri non ho guardato il primo tempo.

Una papera clamorosa. Avesse preso goal sarebbe stata impossibile da nascondere, altro che fischi.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Ottobre 2021)

Mancini poi che fa la morale,lui,che sguazzava dentro la Gea di A.Moggi e Geronzi,siamo proprio uno spasso in questa Itaglia.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Ottobre 2021)

Ma chi se ne frega di questo infame, ha voluto i soldi, ora si tiene i fischi. Il problema non è che sia andato via, è il come, si è dimostrato un pupazzo e un uomo minuscolo e come tale verrà trattato A CASA NOSTRA. Troppo comodo pretendere di poter fare quello che si vuole senza conseguenze, nella vita non funziona così, nemmeno per questi milionari viziati.


----------

